# OBDII diagnostics code PO150



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

1996 Nissan Maxima
I used a OBDII diagnostics code reader on my car to determine why my Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) is "ON". The code I retreived from the car's computer is PO150 which indicates that the O2 circuit bank 2, sensor 1 is malfunctioning. The car has three sensors of which two are called front heated oxygen sensors located on the exhaust manifolds and one is called rear heated oxygen sensor and is located to the rear of the catalyst. My question is... how do I determine which of these three sensors is the "bank 2, sensor 1" ???
Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Go to Maxima.org for a better answer out of those fellas over there.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i do believe that is the o2 sensor near the fire wall on the exhaust manifold.my 95 has an obd II but has 4 o2 sensors so mine is a little easier to determine


----------

